

Free tickets to Xconomy's Battle of the Techbands in Boston - knewjax
http://www.bandsintown.com/event/604111
Bandsintown is giving away 5 pairs of tickets, so leave a comment here and they are yours.<p>http://www.bandsintown.com/event/604111<p>Information from Xconomy about the event:
We set out to put this event together because we had the suspicion that a surprising number of folks in the local tech and life science scene had secret musical alter egos. What's more surprising, at least if the bands who entered the competition are any indication, is that so many of the bands these folks play in are so damn good. That's why we're grateful to the judges who helped us make the tough calls necessary to narrow down the competition: Art Technology Group co-founder Jeet Singh, who goes by the name Miki when he fronts the band Dragonfly, and Patrick Faucher, a Berklee College of Music grad, lifelong musician and technologist, and co-founder of Nimbit. Thanks guys!<p>All we need now is you. The final winner of the Xconomy Battle of the Tech Bands will be chosen by the audience, using a nifty cell-phone voting system, so be sure to bring your cell phone along. Tickets for the event, (which will go down at the Middle East Restaurant and Nightclub at 472-480 Massachusetts Ave., Cambridge) are $20 in advance at www.xconomybands.eventbrite.com--actually only $15 if you buy in blocks of 10--and $25 at the door. That gets you not only admission, but also a little something to eat and drink.<p>But wait, there's more! Everyone who attends will be eligible to win one of our fantastic door prizes, including two Rock Band bundles from Harmonix Music Systems and three Microsoft Zune music players.<p>So come and cheer for your favorite band--or maybe find yourself a new one--and help us celebrate the Boston technology community's propensity for rocking out.
======
knewjax
Bandsintown is giving away 5 pairs of tickets, so leave a comment here and
they are yours.

<http://www.bandsintown.com/event/604111>

Information from Xconomy about the event: We set out to put this event
together because we had the suspicion that a surprising number of folks in the
local tech and life science scene had secret musical alter egos. What's more
surprising, at least if the bands who entered the competition are any
indication, is that so many of the bands these folks play in are so damn good.
That's why we're grateful to the judges who helped us make the tough calls
necessary to narrow down the competition: Art Technology Group co-founder Jeet
Singh, who goes by the name Miki when he fronts the band Dragonfly, and
Patrick Faucher, a Berklee College of Music grad, lifelong musician and
technologist, and co-founder of Nimbit. Thanks guys!

All we need now is you. The final winner of the Xconomy Battle of the Tech
Bands will be chosen by the audience, using a nifty cell-phone voting system,
so be sure to bring your cell phone along. Tickets for the event, (which will
go down at the Middle East Restaurant and Nightclub at 472-480 Massachusetts
Ave., Cambridge) are $20 in advance at www.xconomybands.eventbrite.com--
actually only $15 if you buy in blocks of 10--and $25 at the door. That gets
you not only admission, but also a little something to eat and drink.

But wait, there's more! Everyone who attends will be eligible to win one of
our fantastic door prizes, including two Rock Band bundles from Harmonix Music
Systems and three Microsoft Zune music players.

So come and cheer for your favorite band--or maybe find yourself a new one--
and help us celebrate the Boston technology community's propensity for rocking
out.

more on the event here: <http://www.xconomy.com/2008/01/11/let-the-band-
battle-begin/>

